# Hello fellow Xoom owners



## cabagekiller (Jun 7, 2011)

I figured I would just make a post here to get this area going. If anyone needs help with the xoom, send me a pm or email. I will try my best to help you out.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

hey cabagekiller - glad you posted to start up this section. Hopefully we can get some xoom users and devs in here to share the space. I'll be posting some more stuff here in a few days. See you soon.


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome xoom lovers. Here to help as well. Lets get this baby going.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Another xoom user here. Glad to see some folks here! Chronic flasher and obsessive xoom user hit me up if you need help if I don't know the answer I'll find someone who does.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like a good place to help out.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Lets get the party started!


----------



## coheirnt (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello everyone. I see some familiar faces....well avatar pics..you know what I mean. Heavily addicted to flashing. Love my Xoom. Hope to learn alot about all things android.


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Familiar faces in here already. Awesome.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Getsome122 said:


> Familiar faces in here already. Awesome.


Whats good bruh!


----------



## evams (Jun 11, 2011)

What Up!
This is nice to have 1 forum for my Xoom and My Droid X.
I still visit Xoom Forums and Droidforums and DroidXforums. This is nice though....diggin it.


----------



## meno73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys whats up getting ready to start tinkering with my Xoom ( ive lasted a month with it stock) looks like i have found the right site! Hopefully I won't need to much rescuing lol wish me luck.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

meno73 said:


> Hey guys whats up getting ready to start tinkering with my Xoom ( ive lasted a month with it stock) looks like i have found the right site! Hopefully I won't need to much rescuing lol wish me luck.


Welcome bruh, let us know if you need any help.


----------

